# Soda with poo popular in Virginia.......



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2010)

*STORY HIGHLIGHTS*


In university study, 90 samples were taken in a 22-mile radius of Roanoke, Virginia
48 percent of beverages from soda fountains had possibly fecal coliform bacteria
Some of the soda from beverage machines tested below U.S. water drinking standards
Only one outbreak linked to soda fountain in a 1999 incident in U.S. Army base
http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/01/08/soda.fountain.bacteria/index.html


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 9, 2010)

I guess I shouldnt be surprised but I am. As most fast food places require franchisees to have a water filtration system installed, and when head office does their monthly/quarterly inspections, they check to make sure the filters are not due to be replaced.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 9, 2010)

You're title's a little bit hyperbolic, no?

They found coliform and other bacteria on soda fountains.  Not at all surprising...  Lots and lots of people practice very bad hygiene habits and lousy handwashing protocols, and then they fill their soda up.  Or refill a used container.  And that's not even considering young kids grabbing and "helping" parents fill drinks...

I'm not at all surprised; they do a stunt like this every year or so on one news show or another, testing one food surface or another, or the bathroom door knobs or hotel rooms...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 9, 2010)

Shouldn't bother a couple of girls we all heard of to share a cup.


----------

